# Is this good for Diamonds?



## rascal66 (May 13, 2011)

Hello again!

I'm considering in buying vita drops for my diamond Doves because I feel like they could be lacking the many vitamins and minerals they need :\

I used to have crushed oyster shell for calcium for them but they completely ignored it so I kept it away for a while. At one point I even tried providing egg crumbles and they ignored that too. So all they eat are seeds and occasional pellets in the seed mix. 

I was looking around online for even calcium drops for my birds because I feel like they are definitely lacking calcium. Would this be okay and recommended? Vitamin drops and possibly Calciboost. 

What do you think?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you could also try "breeding aide" from veta-farm and put it on their seeds.. offer variety.. seeds, greens, spray millet, shredded carrot, even birdie bread you can make you're own or here is one mix in the link..you can add liquid vitamins to the bird bread too.

http://www.harrisonsbirdfoods.com/BIRD-BREAD-MIX-MILLET-FLAX/productinfo/BBMMF/


----------

